# Another attempt



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I'm going downhill now. I can't get the pressure sensitivity to work. I'll be buying a Wacom soon!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm already getting tired of fighting with drivers not working the way they should and am seriously looking for an upgrade. A used Cintiq would be awesome if I can find one for under $500 otherwise I'll just get 
*Wacom Intuos Pro Pen and Touch Large Tablet (PTH851) *

Opinions please?


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Love how the tree and sky turned out. What program did you use?
I'm still using my old wacom graphire for digital art.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

This was done in Sketchbook Pro.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I do like the contrast of this 1 it's very subtle... the sky is monotone (tooblue) adding grey would give a stormy mood feel to it or add reds/yellows for a warm soft feel but this is actually a huge improvement because your getting used to the tools now & focusing on the art!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy your realizing digital


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

meli said:


> I do like the contrast of this 1 it's very subtle... the sky is monotone (too blue) adding grey would give a stormy mood feel to it or add reds/yellows for a warm soft feel but this is actually a huge improvement because your getting used to the tools now & focusing on the art!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy your realizing digital


Thanks Meli. I definitely get too wrapped up in mediums and I'm just enjoying making marks now. I still haven't done any real sketching on it because every time I try it just doesn't feel right with the lack of pressure sensitivity and no tails on my lines. Soon as I close on my house I'm upgrading. 

I'm going to work on that sky in the second one but I have no idea where to go with the GIMP one. Last night I drew a pumpkin. I think I'll keep that one private:biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Made some changes and still can't get grass aright side of the tree looking right. I like the new sky.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Done! Just ordered Wacom Intuos Pro Pen and Touch Tablet, Medium (PTH651). Yay!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

fine quality equipment. cheers to you


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

oh your going to love this kit lolol


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

wish i could get some kind of usb hardware just for the ring feature....


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you tried here ?
you should have got the disc with it


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Huh? Meli, he said hardware.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

oops ignore me! lol 
dick this will be useful....


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Couldn't wait for Amazon so I cancelled it and went to local store. Same price but with taxes added. Awesome left handedness, buttons on the right! Touch mode is outstanding and so far everything about this tablet is sooo much better. I can't wait to start some new work with it.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

meli said:


> you tried here ?
> you should have got the disc with it


and i so hoped this was a link to something i wanted :crying: hehe


----------

